# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Liste me romane historike

## upi00

nuk e di se si e prisni nje teme te tille por mua do me pelqente shume te ishte nje liste e tille me sa e  sa me shume romane historike ,qe mund ti vije ne ndihme te gjitheve kush deshiron  te lexoje te tille romane...Po e filloj vete pra,ne dore kam nje roman te: Petra Durst-Benning " Die Zarentochter
Vajza e Zarit te Rusise

----------

